# midnight star says 'hi!'



## midnight star (May 20, 2009)

hi
im new to this forum. well, new to registering anyway.
im studying for my3rd dan in itf TKD so any advice would be gratefully recieved!

I must say im finding the theory side of things harder now-i just cant get ny head around it.


----------



## stickarts (May 20, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (May 20, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (May 20, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## DeadlyShins (May 20, 2009)

Welcome to MT.  Don't forget to check out some other disciplines while you're here!!


----------



## terryl965 (May 20, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## morph4me (May 20, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## crushing (May 20, 2009)

Welcome!  Also, no parking on the dance floor!  ;-)


----------



## Drac (May 21, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to MT, Midnight!  

You are further along on your TKD journey that I; I am working on material for second dan.  But I wish you the best!

Daniel


----------



## just2kicku (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to MT and happy posting, Midnight!


----------



## JBrainard (May 22, 2009)

Ave.
That's funny, "Midnight" is my nickname in martial arts class. Happy posting!


----------



## seasoned (May 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard, enjoy.


----------



## Tensei85 (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Its great to meet you.


----------



## midnight star (May 30, 2009)

WHOA!
That mask is scary!!!!!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 30, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## midnight star (Jun 9, 2009)

ooh a vampire!!!


----------



## clfsean (Jun 9, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 9, 2009)

crushing said:


> Welcome!  Also, no parking on the dance floor!  ;-)



You beat me to it...


----------



## Samuraifan (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome! Welcome! Welcome! 

This is a awesome communitiy, and guess what? You're now a part of it :boing2:


----------



## midnight star (Jun 10, 2009)

woop woop!!

artyon:


----------

